# Granate's Bruckner Challenge - Symphony No.00



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

This is the first post of my top Bruckner recordings after repeated listenings and comparing versions. Each post shares the precise recordings I fell for, so you can also share your experience with each symphony:

_3rd_









*Bruckner*
Symphony in F minor, WAB99
Symphony No.4 "Romantic" - Volkfest (1st version of the Movement IV - Allegro Moderato)
*Cond. Georg Tintner, RNSO, Naxos (1995)*

_I do not buy into the sound of the study symphony._
*C*

_2nd_









*Bruckner*
Symphony in F minor, WAB99
Overture in G minor, WAB98
*Cond. Stanisław Skrowaczewski, RSOS, Oehms (2003)*

_Already known as a minor Bruckner work, Skro and the Stuttgart Orchestra make this study symphony sound decent in general and an embryo of a brilliant career in some moments._
*B*

_*MY TOP*_









*Bruckner*
Symphony in F minor, WAB99
*Cond. Simone Young, HPO, Oehms (2014)*

_The "bass" presence is the main event in a surprising rendition of Bruckner's first try. In SACD this should be impressing._
*B+*


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I almost ordered the Jochum EMI set, but changed my mind. I still have a hard time getting into Bruckner. I like parts of many of the symphonies, but I'm not in love with any of them. I understand that the Tintner set features earlier versions, and many of the other sets are of the revised editions.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Many Tintner recordings of Bruckner's Symphonies are revelations. Especially 3rd and 8th. Cannot recommend those highly enough!


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Azol said:


> Many Tintner recordings of Bruckner's Symphonies are revelations. Especially 3rd and 8th. Cannot recommend those highly enough!


I had heard many positive comments about Tintner, but my listenings proved my expectations wrong (ranking really low) so I did not continue after the 2nd symphony. For new "originals", I am trying Simone Young and Herbert Blomstedt and they are indeed satisfying me.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

starthrower said:


> I almost ordered the Jochum EMI set, but changed my mind. I still have a hard time getting into Bruckner. I like parts of many of the symphonies, but I'm not in love with any of them. I understand that the Tintner set features earlier versions, and many of the other sets are of the revised editions.


*Spoiler alert* The Bruckner No.2 recording by Jochum for EMI/WC is superb, but few sets for now are providing straightforward great symphonies. For my account at No.3, that set, like many others, has highs and lows, but it is pretty soon for me to judge.
Modern sets are indeed releasing original and "uncorrupted" versions of Bruckner. But some of the version changes, like in No.3 Scherzo, are life-saving.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I may go for the Simone Young set. I've been wanting to get hold of a good sounding set on Oehms.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

If I could have only two Bruckner collections it would be the Tintner complete one and the later Celibidache with the F Minor Mass. I don't know any of Young's except her 3rd, but I have Karajan, Jochum, Barenboim, and have heard most of Wand, Inbal, and various other individual symphonies including the famous Klemperer 6 and Walter 9. I still maintain my original position.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

bz3 said:


> ..., and have heard most of Wand, Inbal, and various other individual symphonies including the famous Klemperer 6 and *Walter 9*. I still maintain my original position.


Didn't have that one on the list, thanks!


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

The only Bruckner set that I have (so far) that includes this symphony is the Simone Young set. Considering that it is the work of an inexperienced student, it is surprisingly effective. I wouldn't consider it a masterpiece of the Romantic era, but it is enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*After the Round-Up*

No references for now, except a good recording:

*3rd*









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.00 in F minor*_
USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra
*Gennadi Rozhdestvenski
Venezia (1983/2009 Reissue Edition)*

_Balance and no weak points within the study._
*C+*

*5th:* Inbal RSOF


----------

